# Columbia "Pope" Westfield year identication



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello,
I am trying to find out what year this bike was made, its value and how many are out there? I haven't seen to much information posted online about this bike. I did find one listed as 1918 Columbia "Pope" on nostalgic.net which looks identical to this. Can you post some of your bike pictures if you have one? Also, looking for the headlight if someone has one they want to part with.
Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2014)

That thing is amazing!


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 26, 2014)

looks to be 1920's.there are a few out there but not with the tank.the tank is the hard part to find.throw it on ebay ,you might get over $2000.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 26, 2014)

You emailed me on this and I found it to be a 1931 "J" model according to the serial number.


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

*Another photo*

Another photo.


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

ronbug said:


> Another photo.




It has the white Vitalic tire on the back still very nice condition. Obviously the front chain tire has decided to retire. If someone has a spare white Vitalic they want to part with let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 26, 2014)

absolutely beautiful bike!

Nick.


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

*Columbia Pope*



Nickinator said:


> absolutely beautiful bike!
> 
> Nick.




Thanks Nick. I was hoping it was a bit older but I guess I should be happy to have it. Now to find a headlight and horn to finish it off that will be a challenge. Should I clean it or just leave it as is?


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2014)

ronbug said:


> Thanks Nick. I was hoping it was a bit older but I guess I should be happy to have it. Now to find a headlight and horn to finish it off that will be a challenge. Should I clean it or just leave it as is?




Don't clean it if you are going to sell it, just sell it as is. Let the next owner do that. If you are going to keep it, clean it. But do it very carefully.


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

catfish said:


> Don't clean it if you are going to sell it, just sell it as is. Let the next owner do that. If you are going to keep it, clean it. But do it very carefully.




So its worth more just leaving it as it is? What if I clean the chromed parts and leave the painted parts alone? Will that lower its value?


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

*Front shot*

Front shot.


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2014)

ronbug said:


> So its worth more just leaving it as it is? What if I clean the chromed parts and leave the painted parts alone? Will that lower its value?




Is your time worth anything? You might put a lot of work in to it, that could turn off potential buyers.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 26, 2014)

ronbug said:


> So its worth more just leaving it as it is? What if I clean the chromed parts and leave the painted parts alone? Will that lower its value?




I can't speak for others, but I'd always rather buy (and therefore pay more for) a bike that hasn't been cleaned or messed with in any way - once that's the case, you never know what else might have been done that you can't see upon initial inspection.


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

*Leave it*



catfish said:


> Is your time worth anything? You might put a lot of work in to it, that could turn off potential buyers.




Ok, I will leave it as it is for all the purists which I have now become. Its not a bad thing because I am not liking the fully restored bikes anyway. They seem to have no soul and these original as found bikes do. But it depends on condition obviously and I was lucky enough to find this one in a nice condition, not too much rust but just enough to give it character. But, I will continue to look for the missing headlight, horn and white Vitalic front tire if anyone has any leads or sees one at a show, it would be appreciated. Does this mean that this is the only second Columbia Pope _tank_ bike out there behind the one listed on nostalgic.net as a 1918 Columbia Pope bike? Seems to be rarer than an Aerocycle or Bluebird if so.


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

*Back shot*

Back Shot


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2014)

Please excuse my ignorance, but is this the same tank that Bill has for sale?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63334-cigar-quot-TANK-quot-revisited


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but is this the same tank that Bill has for sale?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63334-cigar-quot-TANK-quot-revisited




That's the same as mine except mines a little surface rusty and his is perfect with gold lettering.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2014)

ronbug said:


> That's the same as mine except mines a little surface rusty and his is perfect with gold lettering.




I do believe his had been repainted. Yours in still on the original bike and in original condition=priceless!


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

*Value*

So, is this more valuable then the Harley Davidson bike Sara is going to sell on here tomorrow for $6,000? Considering it has the tank.


----------



## bike (Sep 26, 2014)

*OG*



dfa242 said:


> I can't speak for others, but I'd always rather buy (and therefore pay more for) a bike that hasn't been cleaned or messed with in any way - once that's the case, you never know what else might have been done that you can't see upon initial inspection.




the way to go


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 26, 2014)

ronbug said:


> So, is this more valuable then the Harley Davidson bike Sara is going to sell on here tomorrow for $6,000? Considering it has the tank.




Umm...what?  Darn - I'm always out of the loop.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 27, 2014)

*westfields RULE*

WOW!!!! nice orig. Ron....is the color a faded Berkshire blue?...what pedals were on this bike?


----------



## JKT (Sep 27, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> You emailed me on this and I found it to be a 1931 "J" model according to the serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170593




the frame and tank look completely differently then the one in the photo ???.....


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 27, 2014)

JKT said:


> the frame and tank look completely differently then the one in the photo ???.....




The bike in the ad is the optional 21" frame, Ronbug frame is 19".


----------



## biker (Sep 29, 2014)

*More photos*

Bill,
The bike color actually looks dark green rather than the blue hue like yours.

Fordsnake,
You are correct. I measured the frame and it is a 19" frame.

I am posted some more photos after getting the bike home finally. What amazed me is the downtube manufacturers decal is in perfect condition, gold colored a little dark from age, and I love the gold handpainted pinstrips going around the white accents on the frame and fork. The decal has patents listed on the top, only five, and on the bottom is a red triangle with Columbia, Westfield around the perimeter and in the black field of the triangle it says "Pope" very finely written in white almost hairs width. The Columbia decal is there on the diagonal bar also looks to be gold outlined. The rear white one piece tire looks to be original Vitalic tire in still soft condition with some good tread on it still probably still holds air. Front one piece tire is hard chainthread pattern that had fallen off but I reinstalled it after heating it up a little on my car hood. It was a sunny 85° degree day yesterday and after getting it back on the wheel I tied it to the wheel with some rope. Photos don't show the tire reinstalled. The steel clad wood rims are straight no damage and it looks like the surface rust can be entirely cleaned up with some Simonize and will look just beautiful. But again, I won't be scrubbin rims here. The underside of the fenders show the beautiful green paint with no mud or rust at all. I think the bike was not rid very much, at least not in the rain or mud, and my theory is after the front tire got hard and fell off it was just stored. Happy photo looking.


----------



## biker (Sep 29, 2014)

*Few more photos.*

10 more photos. I guess there is a limit of 10 photos per post.


----------



## biker (Sep 29, 2014)

*Last of the photos.*

Last ones.


----------



## jkent (Sep 29, 2014)

WOW that is one sweet machine! 
One of my all time favorite bikes and definitely on the wish list.
I would find another set of wheels and ide it with pride and a grin from ear to ear.
Congrats on a very nice survivor.
JKent


----------



## biker (Sep 29, 2014)

*Value*



dfa242 said:


> Umm...what?  Darn - I'm always out of the loop.




Sarabell4 posted an original condition Harley Davidson bike back on 8/25/14 to get some idea of its value. She sent me an email last Friday that she is listing it today on here for sale at $6,000 with pickup in central Wisconsin. I thought my recently acquired Columbia Pope, since its in the similar age timeframe and it has a tank and its all original that its value could be in a similar arena.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2014)

ronbug said:


> Sarabell4 posted an original condition Harley Davidson bike back on 8/25/14 to get some idea of its value. She sent me an email last Friday that she is listing it today on here for sale at $6,000 with pickup in central Wisconsin. I thought my recently acquired Columbia Pope, since its in the similar age timeframe and it has a tank and its all original that its value could be in a similar arena.




Ron,
    I would temper my expectations. This is an apples and oranges comparison. Rarity, of course, does not necessarily translate to value. The HDs, Indians, and Merkels bring the big money because they have cross-over collector appeal with motorcycle guys as well. I would think somewhere around $2500 would be the upper limit of the Columbia but this is kinda outside my area. V/r Shawn


----------



## biker (Sep 29, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Ron,
> I would temper my expectations. This is an apples and oranges comparison. Rarity, of course, does not necessarily translate to value. The HDs, Indians, and Merkels bring the big money because they have cross-over collector appeal with motorcycle guys as well. I would think somewhere around $2500 would be the upper limit of the Columbia but this is kinda outside my area. V/r Shawn




Ok. Makes sense.  If anyone has any idea where to find the Westfield chrome plated headlight mounted to the handlebar as Mr. Columbia ad on page 1 shows let me know.


----------

